# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Base/top coat or all purpose compound

## familyguy

What is the difference between a base coat a top coat and an all purpose compound as used for plasterboard flushing. Which is the best to use or is it just a matter of personal preference ?

----------


## Jacksin

Rod is the expert in this field Family Guy.  
Its something I have wondered about considering more outlets are only stocking all purpose.

----------


## scooter

Wait for the good oil from Rod, but base coat is stronger & sets harder, can fill bigger without shrinking, virtually impossible to sand (scrape when half set), goes off quicker, is cheaper. 
Multipurpose will shrink and/or stay soft if used to fill to big a hole (DAMHIKT), is softer & easier to sand, comes premixed.  
Cheers................Sean

----------


## Tools

> (DAMHIKT)

  What does this mean? 
Tools

----------


## DJ's Timber

> What does this mean? 
> Tools

  *D*on't *A*sk *M*e *H*ow *I* *K*now *T*oo

----------


## echnidna

I always thought it was a hiccup in the middle of a swear word :Biggrin:

----------


## Tools

Thanks DJT

----------


## Rod Dyson

Scooter covered it pretty well. 
All I can add is that basecoat is a setting compound that has a limited working time as it chemically sets. Whereas all purposed cement is a drying compound that give you unlimited working time. 
With base coat you can apply several coats in one day and finish off the job. If you use the all purpose cement you have to wait until it is completely dry before applying another coat. I summer this may mean 3 to 6 hours or in winter 1 to 2 days. To help it dry quicker open all windows and doors to get air flow. 
Cheers 
Rod

----------


## familyguy

Thanks for the replies, I've just finished a stud wall partition I'll give the base/top coat method a go.

----------


## hicksplaster

Hi i am a plasterer from geelong this is my first post, Personaly i believe that if you can sand what you use to base coat then how can it have any strength, as i have just started my business and are not a big company i recieve a lot of calls to come repair other plasterers work i have noticed that a lot of paper tape lifting and where easy tape has been used there are a lot of cracks, so i would not use it. As for a top coat  there is no problems but of course then you have the issue of price

----------


## alyceo

@ hicksplaster: 
I am currently renovating my bathroom and in an attempt to read up on plastering, I saw that you are from Geelong! I've just started plastering the bathroom and to be honest with you, I CBF! This is the one job I absolutely hate! 
If you are looking for some work asap, let me know - I would much prefer to have someone else do the plastering AND do a good job. 
You can contact me here or at alyceo3@gmail.com 
Cheers
Alyce 
Hope the business is going well.

----------

